# The Integra DTR 70.3 wins!!



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ordered the Integra. From what I've read I think it's the right choice for me. It came down to the Pioneer Elite SC55 and the Integra DTR70.3. What made me pull the trigger on the Integra was the bridging capability.
Which doubles the 145w to the fronts for 2 channel listening. Can't wait to get it.
This site has been a great tool and a wealth of information. 
Thanks for the help!
John


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

John,
Congrats on the 70.3. Personally, I really think you made the right call over the Pioneer. Primarily due to the 70.3 offering Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. Really look forward to reading your impression.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. I am the happy owner of the 50.3 for two weeks. I moved over from a pioneer SC=35 which was a nice receiver but my 50.3 just awesome. I wanted the 70.3 but was not availabler at the time so mabey down the road. I will also be anxious to see your reviews on this one.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

what did you notice going from the pioneer to the integra ? 
I have the pioneer sc9540 (basically 25) I was looking at the onkyo but I keep hearing that the integras are better. I had an onkyo a while ago I found it great for movies but music was not that great. 
Thanks


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

First The pioneer is a nice unit and sounds very good. But I like the Audessey multi eqxt over the Macc personal preferance. I think it is more precise and exact and better for subs. I think the sound is warmer not as harsh as the pioneer to my ears. A bit more flexability than the pioneers H, W, etc THX select and others. The Flexability of having 9.2 speakers hooked up giving you quicker choices in the use of Backs, widths, heights. I also owned the Onkyo 5007 and 5008 and I still think also mabey placebo the Integra sounds warmer and richer. I have had no issues with it whatsoever drops or hdmi hanshake issues nothing. The so called dts bombs from the new star war collections not a sigh of them after watching 5 of the 6 so far. Just a few of the reasons. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bob,
Glad the Integra is working well for you. I also am a big fan of Audyssey.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bobav (Sep 20, 2011)

JJ:


Thanks it really is as I said above I have had quite a different array of receivers and this little unit amazes me every time I turn it on. Only thing would be nice with xt32 but it is a great value as is.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was reading up on it and I am trying to decide if I should try one as it uses auddessy or maybe the new pioneer or even a NAD. I'm leaning towards separates as it looks like it would be a good pre it has a nice feature set


----------

